# Customer service Kahr



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Recently bought a Kahr CW9 which had constant (every mag) FTF issues. After trying a couple different types of ammo based on the suggestion of Kahr I sent it in. Very quick turn around, took about 2 weeks and the gun was back. The replaced a faulty part, no charge and it's properly broken in now and hasn't hiccuped yet in over 250 rounds. Great service Kahr!


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

flag8r77 said:


> Recently bought a Kahr CW9 which had constant (every mag) FTF issues. After trying a couple different types of ammo based on the suggestion of Kahr I sent it in. Very quick turn around, took about 2 weeks and the gun was back. The replaced a faulty part, no charge and it's properly broken in now and hasn't hiccuped yet in over 250 rounds. Great service Kahr!


That's good to know I am trying to find a PM9....glad it is running good for you now!
did they pay the shipping to??


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope, you have to pay for next morning overnight Fedex, think it cost me about 40-50 from Florida. They of course pay for the shipping back.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you have to send it overnight shipping???


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

border bandit32 said:


> Do you have to send it overnight shipping???


FedEx and UPS both require handguns be shipped next day. That is company policy at both.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I called them the other day about a broken mag follower, they sent me a new one right out. Kahr has very good customer service. It means a lot to me that they stand behind their products.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> fedex and ups both require handguns be shipped next day. That is company policy at both.


10-4!


----------

